Ask HN: Why There's No Redis Labs / MongoDB Company for PostgreSQL? - simonebrunozzi
======
itamarhaber
I know of at least one that appears to be a commercial PostgreSQL provider:
[https://www.enterprisedb.com](https://www.enterprisedb.com)

~~~
PeterZaitsev
There are many companies for PostgreSQL - 2ndQuadrant, Cruchy data, Credativ,
Percona among others

~~~
simonebrunozzi
All small ones. The question is, why there's no large one?

